# Cannabis tunes...



## bkbbudz (Jan 6, 2012)

Ok, I am gonna start this one with an obvious choice. I would like to see how many weed songs are actually out there. I know there are tons of rap songs. Let's see what else we can find.

[video=youtube;n6ky5lDKWPo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6ky5lDKWPo&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Shaggy Green (Jan 10, 2012)

Awesome thread! I added this video to one of my playlists. Thanks!

I actually have tons of music that speak about weed and some just really awesome to listen to when you baked.

*Classic Stoner Tunes*


----------



## BigBlunt72 (Jan 11, 2012)

I like listening to Odd Future


----------



## cannabiscuit7 (Jan 11, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;EvGJvzwKqg0]http://youtu.be/EvGJvzwKqg0[/video] good times


----------



## cannabiscuit7 (Jan 11, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;6QVtPstvHKE]http://youtu.be/6QVtPstvHKE[/video]


----------



## cannabiscuit7 (Jan 11, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;TLcmtBA-W_s]http://youtu.be/TLcmtBA-W_s[/video]


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;h0i62GnQoo0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0i62GnQoo0[/video]


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 11, 2012)

"Panama Red" by The New Riders of the Purple Sage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyPYM5uUViI

"30 Days in the Hole" by Humble Pie fairly well fits.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MO0l36nEvCc

"Sweet Leaf" by Black Sabbath

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=popg6dOoTWQ

"Flying High Again" by Ozzy Osbourne

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mOzRNfuH7g

"One Toke Over the Line" by Brewer & Shipley slightly fits, what with the one toke over the line part.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ql0IB1zv2MA


----------



## Shaggy Green (Jan 11, 2012)

cannabiscuit7, I never heard of this until I listened to it here...This is an incredible song (lyricly + instrumentally).

Thanks for posting!


----------



## kesorthechiken (Jan 12, 2012)

http://youtu.be/UJfwd3GdSfo when im smokin kesor the chiken


----------



## kesorthechiken (Jan 12, 2012)

http://youtu.be/UJfwd3GdSfo i cant seem to get my video to embed its a cool marijuana video some hip hop i made it myself wrote all the lyrics made the beat


----------



## cannabiscuit7 (Jan 12, 2012)

Shaggy Green said:


> cannabiscuit7, I never heard of this until I listened to it here...This is an incredible song (lyricly + instrumentally).
> 
> Thanks for posting!


no prob bud,glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;nBiUxl6R8iA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBiUxl6R8iA[/video]


Sit back and hold your breath, just let nature take effect
A warm glow inside my bones
The touch of velvet rubbed against my soul
Thoughts of things you've always known
Thoughts of things you've always known
Break through and listen, to yourself
To your Self

Let go of perception - enter true reality
I can see through my third eye...
Sit back and hold your breath, just let nature take effect
A warm glow inside my bones
The touch of velvet rubbed against my soul
Thoughts of things you've always known
Thoughts of things you've always known
Break through and listen, to yourself
To your Self

Let go of perception - enter true reality
A sea of green will set us free
Dank
Expand my inner being
Through what the Earth provides
I hear her voice aliing
The hour has arrived...

Sit back and hold your breath, just let nature take effect
A warm glow inside my bones
The touch of velvet rubbed against my soul
Thoughts of things you've always known
Thoughts of things you've always known
Break through and listen, to yourself
To your Self

Let go of perception - enter true reality
It's 4:20


----------



## Chee Zee (Jan 16, 2012)

You ready for some oldschool... 

"police in helicopter, search for marijuana.."

[video=youtube_share;HMGCbgpIf3E]http://youtu.be/HMGCbgpIf3E[/video]


----------



## Chee Zee (Jan 16, 2012)

"Put it on a plane, send it all to spain, the money fell like rain"

[video=youtube_share;R6r_MVjY9p0]http://youtu.be/R6r_MVjY9p0[/video]


----------



## DSB65 (Jan 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;pAjZojWpNqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=pAjZojWpNqo[/video]


----------



## Chee Zee (Jan 16, 2012)

weed weed, I LOVE WEED!! 

[video=youtube_share;Yyl-StmFSic]http://youtu.be/Yyl-StmFSic[/video]


----------



## Chee Zee (Jan 16, 2012)

I smoke blunts til my lungs explode and spit these thunderous flows!!

[video=youtube_share;1BTElwMuwgU]http://youtu.be/1BTElwMuwgU[/video]


----------



## DROPZILLA (Jan 16, 2012)

fuck copy and pasting from youtube on an iPhone.. i'll post on here when im on a real computer

WIZ KHALIFA - WIZ KHALIFA - WIZ KHALIFA - WIZ KHALIFA - WIZ KHALIFA - WIZ KHALIFA


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;ul71nccGU6s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ul71nccGU6s[/video]


----------



## Chee Zee (Jan 16, 2012)

last one from me, how i forgot this i dont know 

Ed sheeran covers it in one of his 'You need me but i dont need you' mash ups so you might recocnise it! The start of this is really different to when it gets going...

[video=youtube_share;A1PqFuzuEec]http://youtu.be/A1PqFuzuEec[/video]


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;tfgZH8kFAKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfgZH8kFAKc[/video]


----------



## KidDynamite (Jan 18, 2012)

Try Mogwai or the pharcyde, some good shit when your tripping...


----------



## cowboylogic (Jan 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;zbKEXiqenC0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbKEXiqenC0[/video] 
[video=youtube;omC2ttSpMpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omC2ttSpMpU[/video]..............


----------



## mushroots (Jan 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZxtW2yhxAkU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxtW2yhxAkU[/video]

"I aint here to tell you not to smoke weed...everybody....get high" 
one of the greatest songs about smoking cannabis of all time hahaha


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 25, 2012)

geesh, aint we got any metalheads in the house?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 25, 2012)

Raises hand. 
But don't really k.ow any weed related metal songs.


----------



## CascadingDash (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;5h-pciRr_kw]http://youtu.be/5h-pciRr_kw[/video]
This is one of my original instrumentals, i definitely think its worth a listen. Mad spacey


----------



## BA142 (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;twaW_1WgsOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twaW_1WgsOQ[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;0Dz3ZEyAOGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Dz3ZEyAOGA[/video]


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;UyY-6oh0Ow8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyY-6oh0Ow8[/video]


----------



## Total Head (Mar 21, 2012)

i have no idea what the op video is because it says removed by user, but this is the most obvious song i came up with that's not already here.


[youtube]8qoCq-KsmZU[/youtube]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 22, 2012)

*
When the stress burns my brain just like acid raindrops,
Mary Jane is the only thing that makes my pain stop.​**[FONT=tahoma, helvetica, arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]*​[video=youtube;1dr1kQDGgRk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dr1kQDGgRk[/video]


----------

